
Show HN: MakersTHEMES v1.0. – Free Website Blueprints for Startups and Makers - bootstraptor
https://demo.bootstraptor.com/freebies
======
bootstraptor
If you are not 100% fluent with HTML/CSS, these boilerplates will give you a
set of layouts and components to get you started. Make by @Bootstraptor with
<3 & Blueprints App.

------
bootstraptor
If your startup is in the planning of building a website, or if you’re looking
for a refresh, this helps to start at some of the best examples of startup
websites for cues.

